# Ford 640 Power Steering



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Back in the day, 1950s, you could get a power steering package for a 600 series Ford, the cylinder bolted on one of the tie rods and frame, anyone have a picture of this setup? Over the years, this tractor has proven to be one of the most usable and widely sold tractors of all time, only problem is it's hard steering for the girls to drive, especially with ribbed tires on the front, be nice if I could put power steering on it. The tractor is rarely used anymore, but great for pulling wagons.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy PJ161, welcome to the tractor forum.

Nice looking tractor. I did a brief search for a power steering kit for a Ford 640, and surprisingly the only one I found was from Yesterday's Tractor for about $1500. 

Check with Roland Jackson, owner of Jackson Power Steering. He should have a kit for a 640 for much less than the above.

Also, keep an eye on ebay for a PS kit. I'm sure one will come up.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Sixbales for the reply, I'll look up Jackson Power Steering. PJ


----------

